# Apple earbuds



## vickster (4 Apr 2018)

Has anyone got any genuine NEW earbuds from iPhone etc that they don’t need? White with cable, preferably with built in volume/speaker gubbins


----------



## broady (4 Apr 2018)

Think my daughter might have here that came with her 5s.
Will be about 14 months old, but never taken out of the box as I wouldn't let her have them.
I'll ask her


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2018)

Thanks


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2018)

I just like them. I don't like the ones that need to be stuck deep into ears nor those ridiculous big ones, I'm not 15. I've had others in the past. But the Apple ones have been best

Available for about £8 on Amazon but thought I'd check here first


----------



## broady (4 Apr 2018)

Still looking for the box...
Will have a better look tomorrow


----------



## Joffey (5 Apr 2018)

The fakes on eBay are ok if you are getting them all sweaty cycling or something like that and are about £3.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Apr 2018)

If it is these ones, PM me you address and I will drop them in the post. I unraveled them once, but did not put them in my ears. They have the inline volume controls.


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2018)

Will do


----------



## broady (6 Apr 2018)

We're still looking!


----------

